# Samsung LE40R51B uniform patches on screen - image attached



## walshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 40 inch Samsung LCD which has developed these uniform dark patches (See pic). There are 10 of them in total and they are very noticeable on lighter scenes. They run in two equi-distant columns either side of the screen centre. The TV is 3-4 years old, cost over £1500 and still perfect in every other way, I begrudge scrapping it so early!

Anybody got any idea what they are or if they are repairable? (After doing some research I thought they may be the "Mura Effect" but they seem too uniform for this.)

Any info welcome!

Regards PW


----------



## ¥Angie-chan¥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, I believe that the problem is the DMD board. Have you tried to connect a DVD through the analog connectors? I mean, in what screen do you see those spots?


----------



## walshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there, thank you for the reply.

I see the dark patches on every screen. Even if I choose a source with no signal, I still get the patches on the blue "No signal" screen.

(I should have mentioned in my post that the patches aren't quite as noticeable as in the image - In the image I adjusted the contrast/brightness so as to make the patches stand out more so they could be easily seen!)


----------



## ¥Angie-chan¥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, then it could be the following: the light engine, but it can also be the lamp. The lamp might be a little dirty with dust on it or even the the pixel mirrors are dirty, you can clean them yourself. Try to first clean the lamp. If you don't know where it is if you take a look on the back cover and if you see a little compartment there it is! if not then look on the front. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## walshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks again for the helpful reply...

I have a feeling that you may be right with this diagnosis!
However, can you please explain clearly step by step how to clean the lamp and then the mirrors?

I haven't looked yet for a compartment on the back - It's wall mounted so not that easy!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

THis is an LCD, right? There's no DMD.


----------



## walshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes that's right it's an LCD. Guess that means it won't be the lamp or mirrors then! D'oh! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

closest I have seen to this type of "patching" was caused by something pressing on the screen. It wasn't so uniform as this though.

had the screen been laid down on anything that you remember or know of ?


----------



## walshi (Mar 31, 2010)

No the screen hasn't been layed on anything. It's been wall mounted since we got it 4 yrs ago. It's mounted witha Vesa mount thingy!


----------

